# Thinking of one last trip to Disney World



## Marie5656 (Apr 7, 2021)

*After the year we have all had, my inner child is screaming to be unleashed.  The single best vacation I EVER went on was back in the late 90s, when I treated myself to a week at Walt Disney World in Orlando.  
I had a sudden thought (senior moment, brain fart, whatever) of doing Disney one more time.  I went solo last time, and enjoyed it to no end.  I could be independant, do what I wanted, when I wanted and have a nice breather.  I met some cool people, made good memories and came home tired and happy,  
Yes, I may be  nuts. But I realized I can afford it without putting the trip on credit cards.  Maybe early next year....this time, maybe.*


----------



## Llynn (Apr 7, 2021)

Do it! You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 7, 2021)

I live in California but I've never been to Disneyland. I wanted to take my kids when they were little but never did because of the expense. I paid into two savings accounts for each of them - one for their first car and one for college - and I didn't want to put those on pause. Only one of my kids went to college and not all of them bought a car, so we could've gone to Disneyland multiple times. But who knew, right?


----------



## Dana (Apr 7, 2021)

_Go, go, go ....I am right behind you Marie. I have been to both California and Orlando. I think I had a better time than the children!_


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 7, 2021)

Go, @Marie5656 , it will be fun.   I've been to Disneyland and will never forget how wonderful that place was.  I have a picture of Minnie Mouse and myself... somewhere.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 7, 2021)

@Marie5656 you should go for it. We took the kids twice to Disney World and another time with my mom. She had a great time. 
I don't think there was anything I didn't like. 
The second time we included Epcot Center when the kids were older and were able to appreciate that part of it more.


----------



## asp3 (Apr 7, 2021)

I hope your inner child gets the trip she desires and it turns out to be more amazing than you can imagine.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes go Maria. It’s an awesome place. I’ve been to Orlando and California also. It’s very exciting. What a treat. Go while you still can. Where there’s a will, there’s a way.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2021)

Never been myself. I think a trip like that would be too much for me alone. I hope you get to go and have a ball Marie!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2021)

Go for it!

The planning of such a trip is half the fun.

Do a little research on the availability of ECV/scooter rentals to make the time at Disney World less stressful.

https://www.mousesavers.com/disney-world-wheelchair-ecv-rental-discounts-coupons/

Also, check out the hotels at Disney World for easier access to the park.  Friends of mine stayed in a hotel that gave them easy access to the water taxi from the hotel to the park.   Be sure to check which ferry boats allow ECV access before you book your stay.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/water-transportation/

https://diz-abled.com/using-disney-world-boats-ecv-wheelchair/

Good luck!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 8, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Go for it!
> 
> The planning of such a trip is half the fun.
> 
> ...



*There is a message forum called DisBoards (format similar to SF) that I used in the past. I already re-joined.  There is a whole subforum for People with disabilities/mobility issues.  
And yes, I do plan to stay onsite.  That is half the fun, and there is Disney transportation to get you between parks.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 8, 2021)

I'd *love* to go to Disney World again. Last time I went via bus, a trip sponsored by the church 45 years ago. I took my son and we had a good time for the most part. Although I'm used to traveling alone, I would want to share the experience with someone. I can think of a few loved ones I'd like to take but with what's going on in their lives right now, it's just not possible. I think you should *do it *Marie! Then come back and let us know what a wonderful time you had (again).


----------



## timoc (Apr 8, 2021)

I went to Disneyland, Paris just after it opened, I wasn't a bit comfortable, this blumming big mouse seemed to be following me around ( I don't know if he was a real one, or he just ate big dinners), then he was joined by a blumming big duck. I didn't know whether to offer them some of my candy floss, but I suspected that they'd have devoured all of it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 8, 2021)

Took me 6 hours, but I found the pic of me with Minnie Mouse (Disneyland).   Great memories.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 8, 2021)

*@PamfromTx  I will see you and Minnie, and raise you me and Mickey. LOL*


----------



## timoc (Apr 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Took me 6 hours, but I found the pic of me with Minnie Mouse (Disneyland).   Great memories.
> 
> View attachment 158884


I wonder if it was Minnie's  husband I met in Paris?  She's a big mouse too.


----------



## timoc (Apr 8, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 158885
> 
> *@PamfromTx  I will see you and Minnie, and raise you me and Mickey. LOL*


That fella doesn't half get around, Marie, he's the same fella that I met in Paris.


----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2021)

Do you folks go on the rides?  If not, what do you do at Disneyplaces?


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes, we got on rides.  Lots of fun stuff.  The teacups about made me barf.  lol. It is just a wonderful and magical place.  I also went to other attractions in San Diego.  Zoo, UNIVERSAL Studios and others.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 8, 2021)

If I were to have a second life, I'd live in San Diego.


----------



## Remy (Apr 15, 2021)

Oh I hope you go. Sounds like a great idea and time.


----------



## Chet (Apr 15, 2021)

My GF at the time and I went in the 80s and had planned for a 1 week stay but instead stayed for two to see all the other attractions like Sea World. New things have been added since your last visit. With the pandemic, attendance is probably down which should mean shorter lines.

You could even be an onsite reporter to the forum.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2021)

GO!!!  Took granddaughter and great granddaughters in 2018 and had a great time.  I grew up in Anaheim, California went to Disneyland couple times a week for years, .  I love it there.  Have not been to Disney World, doubt I’ll ever go, but I’d like too.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 15, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *After the year we have all had, my inner child is screaming to be unleashed.  The single best vacation I EVER went on was back in the late 90s, when I treated myself to a week at Walt Disney World in Orlando.
> I had a sudden thought (senior moment, brain fart, whatever) of doing Disney one more time.  I went solo last time, and enjoyed it to no end.  I could be independant, do what I wanted, when I wanted and have a nice breather.  I met some cool people, made good memories and came home tired and happy,
> Yes, I may be  nuts. But I realized I can afford it without putting the trip on credit cards.  Maybe early next year....this time, maybe.*


I say good for you and go for it!!  My children grew in LA and I have been to Disneyland more times than I wanted. I now live in Florida not too far from Orlando. I am debating whether I want to go to Disneyworld.
If you have any desire,  do it,  and go back home tired and happy, again!


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> If I were to have a second life, I'd live in San Diego.


I lived in San Diego for a year...it was pretty fabulous! It is a wonderful city with many attractions.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Took me 6 hours, but I found the pic of me with Minnie Mouse (Disneyland).   Great memories.
> 
> View attachment 158884


Very cute!!  I love Minnie

I have a photo with Goofy but do not know where it is..I'll look for it!


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 15, 2021)

When I went to Disneyland  a couple of years after it opened, I hit everyplace in that park.  Years later, when I went to Disneyworld, I never left Epcot.  My son did the park, but I was so involved visiting the many interesting themes of Epcot, I didn't miss a thing.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> GO!!!  Took granddaughter and great granddaughters in 2018 and had a great time.  I grew up in Anaheim, California went to Disneyland couple times a week for years, .  I love it there.  Have not been to Disney World, doubt I’ll ever go, but I’d like too.


wow and you never tired of it?? I lived in LA and went several times a year for years while raising 2 children 9 years apart and then taking out-of-state guests.   I grew sooo tired of going I just didn't want to go anymore...and now I live in Florida just 1 hour from Disney World  and do not know whether I want to go to see Disney attractions anymore.  Disney is truly amazing but I keep thinking_ been there done that over and over and over_....


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> When I went to Disneyland  a couple of years after it opened, I hit everyplace in that park.  Years later, when I went to Disneyworld, I never left Epcot.  My son did the park, but I was so involved visiting the many interesting themes of Epcot, I didn't miss a thing.


Epcot is a place I am considering ..I have heard so many wonderful things about it....


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 22, 2021)

If its important to you do it!  None of us are getting any younger, don't let time take your dream away.

That said, personally I have absolutely no interest in ever visiting Disney anything.  I grew up in central Florida before Disney, back when Orlando was a small backwater, and what is Disney World today was a lovely more or less undisturbed seasonal wetland.  Actually, not artificially natural looking.  I liked it a whole lot more then than now...  But to each their own, you weren't likely to invite me anyway, LOL!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2021)

@Lewkat @Serenity4321   Epcot is great.  I think most of my time would be split between there and The Hollywood Studios.  I have pretty much outgrown the Magic Kingdom.

@Alligatorob  I see your point. Oversaturation.  It is like that here, in Western NY State.  Niagara Falls is the big attraction.  I may do one more day trip there, but otherwise, can live with not going again.  I think I will wait for borders to reopen, as I have not been to the Canadian side of the Falls in years.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> If I were to have a second life, I'd live in San Diego.


I lived there 20 years. 
I wasn't for me but you might like it.
The beach is wonderful!


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *There is a message forum called DisBoards (format similar to SF) that I used in the past. I already re-joined.  There is a whole subforum for People with disabilities/mobility issues.
> And yes, I do plan to stay onsite.  That is half the fun, and there is Disney transportation to get you between parks.*


I'll  go with you been wishing for a person trustworthty to do this with. Let me know if you would be interested on meeting at a point to carry out the distination adventure. Naturally you may not relish a female as company. I would be interested in the total cost of this adventure only because my co-pilot bailed out after spending loads of money on gear for an adventure i thought he also was into it all. Jusr to find out he he was onlu into it for himself with all my gesr. So. It never has happen I am not the same as doing it solo. Too chicken. Also like company with space  as in respect 
bb1001949@gmail.com in case of privacy.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 27, 2021)

How much is one ticket cost per person?


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2021)

One-day tickets are $109-$159, depending on the park and the day.  Parking is $25.

You can't just show up at Disney World parks anymore, at least not at the Magic Kingdom.  You now have to make reservations in advance.   Some days are sold out weeks, even months in advance.


----------

